# How much would I save?



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a new Lemond Poprad, and I've read that its stock weight is 22-23 lbs (55cm). I'm not that wrapped up in the weight thing, but if there's a relatively painless way for me to lose a pound or two, I wouldn't complain. 

One thing I'm considering is the Nashbar carbon cross fork, which comes in at around 680 grams. Anyone have any idea how much (if any) lighter that'd be than the fork that comes on the Lemond? It's an aluminum alloy. 

Also, any other weight-saving suggestions?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wheels*

You probably won't save much weight with that fork over what is on there. The most likely place to shave sigificant weight is wheels. If what you have is much over 1800 gm for the pair (without skewers and cassette), then for $300 or so, you could get some impact. Whether it is worth it to do this is another question.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I usually don't get wrapped up in the weight thing either, but last year I raced a 20lb bike and 17lb bike, oh momma, after an hour that 3 pounds less sure feels good when lifting that bike over those last few barriers. Of all the racing I do a light cross bike(with light wheels) has the biggest effect because of all the accelerations and lifting.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmm, this is good advice, especially since I've been thinking about getting a set of wheels for road riding (so I don't have to change out the tires all the time). And the guy I go on road rides with rides a 17lb carbon bike. Thing is, since it'll be a second wheelset, don't want to spend too much, so am thinkng about something like the Performance Titans, under 1800 grams ... any good? I'm a little concerned about the front wheel having just 16 spokes.


----------

